

Will you pay by mobile phone? - primadg

What if you'll be able to pay using your phone offline and online.<p>What do you think about the idea to use your mobile phone instead of credit card?
======
funnytechgirl
Yes! I would definitely pay for everything on my mobile device. There are a
few companies that are looking to turn their cell phones into wallets like
Square and Lemon. At Starbucks I can already do that with Square...The future
will be to eliminate all credit cards and just have all important
identification stored on your mobile device.

------
primadg
Thanks for reply. Will be agree to fill in your CC data to mobile phone
payment app or connect it directly with your bank account?

